# Golf II + 1.8T = no RPM signal.



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

The car starts, idles fine, but no RPM signal.
How can I make it work, without buying the signal changer from MTM or others.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7PuTwaGQsc
Let me know what you think.
(if you spot anything that is not connected correctly or something, let me know.)


----------



## Trevis (Mar 7, 2004)

*Re: Golf II + 1.8T = no RPM signal. (HidRo)*

MSD TACH adapter , summit racing


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

*Re: Golf II + 1.8T = no RPM signal. (Trevis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Trevis* »_MSD TACH adapter , summit racing

That is exactly what I want to avoid!
No other options?


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: Golf II + 1.8T = no RPM signal. (HidRo)*

The problem is that early clusters (like yours) were designed to be triggered from the ignition coil, whereas later ones are driven directly by the ecu, and the signal is different. Thats what the tach adapters are designed to correct.
I don't think you have a choice I'm afraid!
Edit - other than fit a mk3 cluster...



_Modified by MikkiJayne at 2:39 AM 9-17-2007_


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: Golf II + 1.8T = no RPM signal. (HidRo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HidRo* »_
That is exactly what I want to avoid!
No other options?

Nope for the reasons stated above.


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

*Re: Golf II + 1.8T = no RPM signal. (Boostin20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostin20v* »_
Nope for the reasons stated above.

Isn't the Corrado cluster, the same as a mk3?


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: Golf II + 1.8T = no RPM signal. (HidRo)*

Does your Corrado cluster use a VSS? Is it from a 4cyl or 6cyl?


_Modified by Boostin20v at 10:38 AM 9-17-2007_


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

*Re: Golf II + 1.8T = no RPM signal. (Boostin20v)*

It uses VSS, and it's from a 4cylinder.
The VSS is working, as you can see on the video clip


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: Golf II + 1.8T = no RPM signal. (HidRo)*

Aha! I thought you were using a mkII cluster (didn't watch all the vid sorry!)
Get a later Corrado cluster with digital odometer. That works fine with the later type rpm signal http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

*Re: Golf II + 1.8T = no RPM signal. (MikkiJayne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikkiJayne* »_Aha! I thought you were using a mkII cluster (didn't watch all the vid sorry!)
Get a later Corrado cluster with digital odometer. That works fine with the later type rpm signal http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

But I have a later odometer.
The VSS is working fine.
Just the RPM is not.
So, how can I make it work?


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: Golf II + 1.8T = no RPM signal. (HidRo)*








Sorry!
I am paying attention now. I have read all your thread and watched your vid








The Corrado cluster _should_ work fine with the digital RPM signal, as I've got it working in my Corrado with a TDI engine. 
All I can think of is that either they changed the signal protocol again, and you have something different to mine, or you have a wiring fault somewhere?
Do you have the wiring diagrams for your engine? Are you able to check that the rpm signal is going to the right pin on the cluster?
If thats all correct maybe try looking in the Corrado forum? There are a couple of 1.8T conversions going on at the moment and they may be able to tell you which cluster they used and whether it worked or not.
Sorry I wasn't much help


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

*Re: Golf II + 1.8T = no RPM signal. (MikkiJayne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikkiJayne* »_







Sorry!
I am paying attention now. I have read all your thread and watched your vid








The Corrado cluster _should_ work fine with the digital RPM signal, as I've got it working in my Corrado with a TDI engine. 
All I can think of is that either they changed the signal protocol again, and you have something different to mine, or you have a wiring fault somewhere?
Do you have the wiring diagrams for your engine? Are you able to check that the rpm signal is going to the right pin on the cluster?
If thats all correct maybe try looking in the Corrado forum? There are a couple of 1.8T conversions going on at the moment and they may be able to tell you which cluster they used and whether it worked or not.
Sorry I wasn't much help










No problem man!!
The thing is, the connection we have, was made with some diodes, to pass this issue. Not sure if it was tested without them.
Let's see.
I'll try to find out some 1.8T users on the Corrado forum.
Thanks for the help!


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: Golf II + 1.8T = no RPM signal. (HidRo)*

Why are you using diodes? Additionally what wiring input did you use for the rpm signal?


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

*Re: Golf II + 1.8T = no RPM signal. (Boostin20v)*

We have tried the 3 diode method, described on: http://www.clubgti.com/forum/s...13630
but this did not make any effect.
We are taking the signal from the 2 first coils.


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: Golf II + 1.8T = no RPM signal. (HidRo)*

Where did you wire the coil signal to? Did you verify the correct location on the fuse box?


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

*Re: Golf II + 1.8T = no RPM signal. (Boostin20v)*

Yes, I'm 99% certain. My friend knows how to read those spaghetti-diagrams!


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Golf II + 1.8T = no RPM signal. (HidRo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HidRo* »_We have tried the 3 diode method, described on: http://www.clubgti.com/forum/s...13630
but this did not make any effect.
We are taking the signal from the 2 first coils.

Sub the 15-18v zener with a 1k resistor and see if you get anything. Also you can run it off of just one without anything in line to check the tach function, though it'll read low.


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

Thanks for the info man!
I'll take a look, and let you know the results!


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: (HidRo)*

Have you tried using the RPM output from the ECU? Thats what the Corrado cluster _should _understand.


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

*Re: (MikkiJayne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikkiJayne* »_Have you tried using the RPM output from the ECU? Thats what the Corrado cluster _should _understand.

You are right man!
We complicated the easy stuff!








After reading some information from this and other topics, we managed to get this to work!
Since it's a "late" G60 cluster, it will be a "direct fit"
Just connect pin 6 from the ECU to RPM wire on the cluster!
And voilá!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g2hgrHivXIU


----------

